# Craftsman 5.0 hp, 21 inch single stage Snowthrower Mod# 536885210 Wont start'



## Salohcin (Apr 10, 2021)

I worked on this machine the whole winter doing the folloing: 1) fuel OK ( emptied tank and put in fresh fuel 40:1 ) / 2) fuel lines OK(installed new ones)/3) spark plug OK(replaced and tested)/4) primer OK/5)Carburator OK (installed new one)/6) ignition switch OK/ 7(muffler OK 9 (removed and cleaned)/8) electric & rope starterOK/9) flywheel and key OK(removed and checked) 10) drive belt and auger drive belt OK 11) cylinder compression OK (tested). Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Compression is good, but will it even try to turn over when you pull it? 

If you have spark, you should be able to squirt a very small amount of starting fluid in to at least get it to fire up. It may not stay running, but at least you would know it would be able to, and then start double checking the fuel system. 

If it will not do that, then there may be a problem somewhere in the ignition system.I know when the safety plastic key / switch thing on my MTD went bad, the blower would not fire. When I bypassed it, it worked fine. 

(Also, did you double check the gap on the plug? The only reason I ask is that is how I got my Toro. The owner could not get it to run, and all I had to do was gap the plug properly, and I was all set.)


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I would try a different plug (properly gapped). I have read of plugs having a weak spark when tested, but not sufficient spark to start.
As mentioned above starting fluid or a little gas down the spark plug hole should result in the engine to fire for a short time if you have spark.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I concur with carguy20 and Ziggy65, do what they say, I support their advice.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

What was your "OK" compression reading? Does removed and cleaned muffler mean you also cleaned exhaust ports in block? Did you look through ports and inspect piston for wear?
I would try new plug as well. Was linkage hooked up correctly? Spring should hold throttle wide open at rest. Verify new carb indeed flows fuel?


----------

